# 2018 Chevy Cruze 1.4 Oil Burn



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The leak looks to be coming from the VVT control solenoid. Is that what's blowing all over the engine cover piece too, or is that from the oil cap itself?


----------



## SilasDe (2 mo ago)

jblackburn said:


> The leak looks to be coming from the VVT control solenoid. Is that what's blowing all over the engine cover piece too, or is that from the oil cap itself?


Okay great. That was what I was wondering. I was not too sure what the connector was because I am not too terribly familiar with it. I believe the leak is only coming from that solenoid area. I am replacing the valve cover gasket today and am hoping that will fix the issue possibly.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

OK, but the VVT gaskets are separate. If they are leaking, they are very easy to replace. A literal 5 minute and $5 job.


----------



## SilasDe (2 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> OK, but the VVT gaskets are separate. If they are leaking, they are very easy to replace. A literal 5 minute and $5 job.


Thank you very much for responding! After watching a video on youtube about replacing the valve cover gasket I realized it is most likely related to the VVT Solenoid gasket instead. I would much rather replace that anyways. Lol.


----------



## SilasDe (2 mo ago)

Replaced the VVT solenoid and it took less time than changing the bulb with the tiny access point. Lol. No more oil leak or burn and the rough idle and start up are both fixed, as well! Thank you all.


----------

